# Greetings from the Netherlands!



## dekkert (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey guys, my name is Thomas, just joined the forum and wanted to say hi! I've been looking for an active forum on snowboarding for a little while now, so glad I found this community!

I've been snowboarding for about 10 years right now and I try to go to Austria or France at least two weeks per year... I just recently went to Val Thorens for a week, the largest skiable area in the world. It was every bit as amazing as I had hoped it would be! It was off-season so it was quiet, the snow was great and the weather was amazing! I might share some photos and videos with you later on 

Also I'm looking to get new equipment, hopefully I can get some help here, as I'm sort of lost in all the brands, boards, bindings and shoes haha! I'll look around some more, but I'll probably need your help later on, so expect a thread on equipment sometime in the future


----------

